# Just a mention of the 5D MK III is worth Money



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 4, 2014)

Once I will buy you Canon 5D Mark III... this piece of paper has my boyfriend couple of weeks hanged on a wall. He is trying to save some money to buy new dslr. He saved almost the half of the price and recently all he had he invested into my ill teeths. After all of this, he put this paper on the wall and started to save money again. I`m trying to help him by selling this paper. Would you like to help? You can buy it. Thank you.




http://www.ebay.com/itm/Piece-of-paper-where-is-written-034-Once-I-Will-Buy-You-Canon-5D-034-/161390473735?pt=Digital_Cameras&hash=item25939f3207&nma=true&si=3GE0v05TcAdeZkPHqOM%252FGJfprNY%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## Jim Saunders (Oct 4, 2014)

Someone bought it, that's what surprises me. The seller is probably upside down on the shipping too.

Jim


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm concerned. It's "used". Do I want to even know how? Was it to hold "ill teeths"?

The biggest question though.... are they throwing in that tape seen in the photo? It would be deceptive marketing if they didn't. :


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 8, 2014)

Jim Saunders said:


> Someone bought it, that's what surprises me. The seller is probably upside down on the shipping too.
> 
> Jim



"Delivery: Varies"

I imagine fax would work. How much does it cost to fax something at Fedex Kinkos these days?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 8, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > Someone bought it, that's what surprises me. The seller is probably upside down on the shipping too.
> ...


e-mail of a scanned copy is much cheaper  

However, it was not relisted, so maybe you get a authentic original1


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 8, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Mitch.Conner said:
> 
> 
> > Jim Saunders said:
> ...



Good point


----------



## wsheldon (Oct 8, 2014)

Best analogy I can think of is a roll-your-own kickstarter campaign to fund a 5DIII. The web is truly a weird place!


----------

